# I am build a router fence and I have a question....



## JeffWaldrop (May 8, 2019)

I bought a premade router table that I am fitting to a custom made table. I have a combo track that runs, horizontal (the long length) of the table, for use with a miter guage. To the rear of the table, as I am looking at it, there are the two tracks, the actual fence attaches to.

So what hardware do I need to slide into those tracks that will be underneath my router fence. I bought a kit of hardware off amazon for t tracks, etc, but all are too small. The width is approx. 3/4" I do understand that normal T Track is 3/4" wide and a 1/4" Hex Head bolt head works there…..

Please advise,

Jeff


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I used the t-bolts here https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-71068-T-Track-Knobs-Washers/dp/B079JN1DSK/ref=sr_1_141?keywords=router%2Btable%2Bfence&qid=1557328245&s=gateway&sr=8-141&th=1


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use similar hardware to SMP. What kit did you purchase that doesn't fit that track? I suspect maybe you bought hardware for 8020 extrusion which uses smaller threads and nuts.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I believe the tee bolts used to hold toilets to the floor ring are the right size for tee track.


----------



## JeffWaldrop (May 8, 2019)

> I use similar hardware to SMP. What kit did you purchase that doesn t fit that track? I suspect maybe you bought hardware for 8020 extrusion which uses smaller threads and nuts.
> 
> - HokieKen


I am not sure, but I think this is what I am looking for. ($ 9.00 on Amazon)

The first hardware kit from Amazon was for T-Tracks. I will those too in short order…...


----------



## JeffWaldrop (May 8, 2019)

Thanks all…..

Jeff


----------

